# what does it really mean ??? family friend discount



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

No disrespect intended. Just my own views. Obviously the majority is of a different opinion. My views are just that.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

iDAHOchris said:


> I have to agree:thumbsup: I never charge friends and family any more than it costs me ( Helpers and materials) What goes around, comes around. Its kinda obvious when reading some remarks that the guys that arnt afraid to work for free arnt hurtin for money :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Maybe not hurting for time, either? For me, reduced-cost work comes directly at the expense of paid work, i.e opportunity cost (opportunity lost). I had a friend, out-of-state, want to put me up to finish a basement. Somehow they thought it would be like a vacation with no room and board cost, and that I should jump at it. Right!

I've tended to do too much friends & family stuff. The trouble is that it sets a precedent that's hard to undo, and it does not come out in the end, as far as I can tell. Sure, they want to make you a nice dinner or whatever, but it somehow is not a good exchange. I made the mistake of reducing rates for some friends when I had the time, but now they have come to expect it. Weird situation.

I had someone else always commenting on how little $$ they had to do some stuff, so I was doing all this freebee stuff. Then I made a referral for something I don't do (roofing), and all of the sudden $$ is flowing for this guy for a bunch of other stuff they want done around the house. Interesting.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Maybe not hurting for time, either? For me, reduced-cost work comes directly at the expense of paid work, i.e opportunity cost (opportunity lost). I had a friend, out-of-state, want to put me up to finish a basement. Somehow they thought it would be like a vacation with no room and board cost, and that I should jump at it. Right!


Ok, out of state or a large project for a friend is not a small favor. That chit costs money :thumbsup: Probably tell them to keep it local :laughing::thumbsup:

I have never missed paid work for a freebie. Weekends are my time, weekdays are the companys.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaws said:


> No disrespect intended. Just my own views. Obviously the majority is of a different opinion. My views are just that.


 no disrespect taken.
my mom would never in a million years expect ---or even allow me to work for free-never dream of it.
Especially days of dangerous,hot nasty work on a roof.

Eve. and weekends are for spending quality time with my wife,my sons, my friends doing things we enjoy. No way I am going to spend that time sweating for free to give a hand out to somebody who doesn't need it.
I wouldn't disrespect my mother by telling her she needed charity-nor my brothers nor my friends.

wether or not I can afford to give it away is besides the point.

If I wanted to work those hours it would be for pay-and the money is pretty much going to my future grandchildren anyway!
BTW, what on earth is a leopold 3x9x50 ?
Stephen


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Maybe not hurting for time, either? For me, reduced-cost work comes directly at the expense of paid work, i.e opportunity cost (opportunity lost). I had a friend, out-of-state, want to put me up to finish a basement. Somehow they thought it would be like a vacation with no room and board cost, and that I should jump at it. Right!
> 
> I've tended to do too much friends & family stuff. The trouble is that it sets a precedent that's hard to undo, and it does not come out in the end, as far as I can tell. Sure, they want to make you a nice dinner or whatever, but it somehow is not a good exchange. I made the mistake of reducing rates for some friends when I had the time, but now they have come to expect it. Weird situation.
> 
> I had someone else always commenting on how little $$ they had to do some stuff, so I was doing all this freebee stuff. Then I made a referral for something I don't do (roofing), and all of the sudden $$ is flowing for this guy for a bunch of other stuff they want done around the house. Interesting.


There is a limit for me other than my moms. Like Jhark123 said, I help my friends do their work, small stuff only. Whole bathroom or kitchen, goes on the board and they pay. If its replacing a front door, bbq and beer is fine. Roof for a friend, he'd better be a good roofer, I aint doing the whole thing myself for free. :no::laughing:

If your friends are free loaders, that sucks. I have no experience with that. It needs to be reciprocated. I should add all (5) of my friends are in the trades or a mechanic. My best friend is an AC guy. I helped him build a deck over several months, and repaired his mamas roof because he didnt know how. When I called him to come do a change out on my HVAC, the bill was barely enough to cover materials. I said it feels light, he said it aint. :thumbsup: We took him to dinner and bought his next case of shells for dove season. Same with the mechanic. My other friends do their own work and I do mine.

My acquaintances that we eat dinner with from time to time go on the board and pay.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Maybe not hurting for time, either? For me, reduced-cost work comes directly at the expense of paid work, i.e opportunity cost (opportunity lost). I had a friend, out-of-state, want to put me up to finish a basement. Somehow they thought it would be like a vacation with no room and board cost, and that I should jump at it. Right!
> 
> I've tended to do too much friends & family stuff. The trouble is that it sets a precedent that's hard to undo, and it does not come out in the end, as far as I can tell. Sure, they want to make you a nice dinner or whatever, but it somehow is not a good exchange. I made the mistake of reducing rates for some friends when I had the time, but now they have come to expect it. Weird situation.
> 
> I had someone else always commenting on how little $$ they had to do some stuff, so I was doing all this freebee stuff. Then I made a referral for something I don't do (roofing), and all of the sudden $$ is flowing for this guy for a bunch of other stuff they want done around the house. Interesting.


that's some good points there.
It's like they say"thanks for saving us $3000 by working for free-here is a 6 pack of medium quality beer" ( and a couple months later they are going on vacation and renting a beach house with the money that you gave them by working free,LOL)
Stephen


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Ok, out of state or a large project for a friend is not a small favor. That chit costs money :thumbsup: Probably tell them to keep it local :laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> I have never missed paid work for a freebie. Weekends are my time, weekdays are the companys.


Ok, then we're basically on the same page.

I'll share another little story. I have a retiree neighbor and I have come to do lots for him at reduced rates because he's concerned about stretching the $$ and making ends meet. Fair enough. But it's a hassle for me because he always wants to chit-chat about the work when I'm loading up, and I don't know how many things I forgot to put in the van when he came out to chat. Anyway, before hurricane Sandy, he was very worried about his house, so I cleaned gutters, caulked windows, etc. two days before the storm. Cost was an issue, so hey, throw me $100 or whatever it was. Wouldn't you know it that the very next day (before the storm had arrived), he hired another neighbor contractor to recheck his window caulk, caulk a bit more, reclean his gutters again with a leaf blower, and then paid them $250. Talk about feeling like a sucker. That's what I get for being such a nice guy.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> no disrespect taken.
> my mom would never in a million years expect ---or even allow me to work for free-never dream of it.
> Especially days of dangerous,hot nasty work on a roof.
> 
> ...



Deer riffle scope, high end. :thumbsup: Ended up on a .308 bull barrell im taking to Wyo when I go see Donerightwyo. 

I understand your position. Just a different line of thought and culture, I imagine. Neither is wrong, just different. People do what they want to do, as it should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Jaws said:


> If it was a substantial project (more than a weekend) , Id probaby have to charge something and put it on the board.


That is what I meant when I said to charge the same. Not small jobs. I do "handyman" type of stuff for free for friends and family.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Okiecontractor said:


> That is what I meant when I said to charge the same. Not small jobs. I do "handyman" type of stuff for free for friends and family.


Yeah, small jobs only. 

Not doing a full remodel for anyone for free other than my immediate family. Its not really free, it gets reciprocated.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I think maybe the connection or disconnect between my thinking and others on this subject is this:


I dont differentiate between work, whether its what I do for a living or throwing hay. When my father in law mentions he is going to get a load of hay or clearing brush or cutting down tree's, I realize thats a two man job. I show up when its time to do the work. Same with me. When I was doing my roof, he just showed up, so did my dad and brother. None were asked. 

For me the bathroom is no different than getting hay, other than its more fun.

I have a neighbor who brings me fresh eggs from time to time. I offer a backstrap or a hog leg in return. Cash would be an insult. Maybe its a rural thing.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Ceezz said:


> Haha I would work for beer on a weekend haha


When they mention that they would be willing to trade for beer I stare at them for a few moments. I tell them they would be FAR better off just paying me outright rather than trying to satiate me with beer...

:drink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Creter said:


> When they mention that they would be willing to trade for beer I stare at them for a few moments. I tell them they would be FAR better off just paying me outright rather than trying to satiate me with beer...
> 
> :drink:


:thumbsup:

Dont make an offer you csnt back up. Pretty sure All you Can Eats dont like me. Give more than you take goes out the window :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dunn Edwards?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Dunn Edwards?


California paint store, apparently not skyhook's favorite.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm with Jaws, I don't charge friends and family for little things. Sometimes I get envelopes stuffed with cash in the mail though because they know I won't ever bill them or cash a check. 

I don't help everyone though. If you are a worthless piece of sh!t that doesn't pay your bills, blood or not, I'm gonna be to busy to come help. The ones I like doing things for are the ones that are perfectly able to afford it, and will throw me a big fat steak on the grill for lunch. All I ask is that you appreciate my efforts, have your ducks in a row and let's get'r done.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> I'm with Jaws, I don't charge friends and family for little things. Sometimes I get envelopes stuffed with cash in the mail though because they know I won't ever bill them or cash a check.
> 
> I don't help everyone though. If you are a worthless piece of sh!t that doesn't pay your bills, blood or not, I'm gonna be to busy to come help. The ones I like doing things for are the ones that are perfectly able to afford it, and will throw me a big fat steak on the grill for lunch. All I ask is that you appreciate my efforts, have your ducks in a row and let's get'r done.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> :thumbsup:


Rural......


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

A lot of my friends are in the trades so if they have usable skills I'll trade skill set for skill set. I do minor work on their house, they do minor work on my truck. We each save some money and are happy in the end.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Rural has a lot to do with it.

Charging mom full price:no::no:that chit is just wrong


----------

